# what you look for at train shows



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, 

Im wondering what kind of stuff you guys look for when walking around a train show. anything in particular or anything cool you find??

Me personally I am always looking for cheap brass track and used (cheap) rolling stock.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I look for things that I can't get locally, as I'm not into buying on the 'net much. Sometimes price is important, but not always.....


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

I look for unique items and ideas.

Almost all my rolling stock is more brand oriented than a specific railroad, so they are items that might be found on any line (Kraft, Nestle, etc.). Most items like this are typically short runs and hard to find, but not in big demand. If the price is reasonable, and the item in good condition, I will buy it. If not and it is something I am interested in, I will make a note of the item, and add a search for eBay so if something like it is ever listed I am notified.

I also look at displays and what other people do for possible ideas and things that maybe I might want to do.

Sometimes I make a find or two, sometime I come home empty handed.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

always looking for good deals on just about anything. also for some things I could use on my layout


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

i look for anything interesting, different. Stuff i cant find on the internet. if i can find it on the web, i ignore and move on . . .


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

Whatever I can't possibly live without at that moment...

I once managed to score 3 O72 switches for $45.00 total, in boxes. A little TLC and they all work fine.

Beyond that, I have almost shot myself for not just using the CC and buying the gems I saw. Like a UP Veranda loco and tender for $800.00, or a UP 4-8-8-4 with tender for $1000.00. Haven't seen any deals like those. Of course I'm in a desert, or at least semi arid region:laugh:


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

I just look for a train show that is within driving distance.


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

I just wish there were more of them in my area, we usually only have 1 or 2 a year that I know of. I have yet had the time (work, family, etc..) to get to those!


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

@milehighxr -- you're just up the road from me, I'm in Longmont. 

I've only been to two shows so far, got another one coming up in a couple weeks... However I'm looking for specific items when I'm there. Always on the lookout for more of the tyco/mantua operating hoppers, and watching for a steal on an HOn3 loco (of course narrow gauge is hard to find anyway). But at this stage, I'm also watching for any demos that have to do with scenery. The show here last month was a disappointment for the lack of items being sold, but it had some nice layouts to look at and a fantastic demo by a guy making a couple different types of pine trees.


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

Longmont, I go there all the time:laugh: 

I haven't quite gotten to the point of watching people make things. I'm still working on the whole making space for everything I'm inheriting, have inherited.

I gotta figure out if it would be easier, more cost effective to big a basement put a real foundation under my house, or move...

The cost of housing around here is outrageous IMHO


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

Currently I mostly look at the Athearn blue box and Roundhouse rolling stock kits. There are so many of them! I usually leave a show with a bad headache from the eye strain. And I'm always on the lookout for a good deal on locomotives.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

I mostly look for interesting looking things, fixer uppers/parts, bargains, and things I've thought I might want but want to actually see before I tried to deal for it.

like to see layouts to see what's been done with kitbashes, etc.


----------



## Pine Creek RailRoad (Jan 20, 2016)

*Train Shows*

Amminich,

At Train shows I am mostly looking for nice original Lionel Tin Plate rolling stock, however if one of the vendors happens to be giving a great deal on an old KW or ZW Transformer, I have been know to pick them up. Especially if they have been upgraded/rebuilt like new. Scotty we can always use more Power!

PCRR/Dave


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I just pretty much walk around and see what I come across. I avoid people who are selling at prices I would pay for new. When I was at York last year, I ended up buying four Williams engines (separately) for really good prices. This year I have a few specific things I'm going to look for.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

milehighxr said:


> I gotta figure out if it would be easier, more cost effective to big a basement put a real foundation under my house, or move...


Build the basement. At least with your current home, you already know what the issues are.:thumbsup:


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Usually old rolling stock KITS. I will buy some already built if I like it and it's cheap. But mostly the old Athearn Blue Box and Roundhouse kits. (I haven't even started on the ones I bought at a show in Omaha last Halloween!:laugh: )
The show coming up in February I hope to fins a nice UP PA diesel. I almost had one in October, but the guy ahead of me bought it.
I need to make a shopping list.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I get a good feeling just walking around a train show especially seeing
the dads showing the trains to their young sons. 

In the past I've enjoyed looking for interesting cars...I have a small
collection of MOW cars...Then I needed reefers to use my scratch built
icing platform. Last show I had this thought in the back of my mind
I wanted a mate for my favorite loco a Bachmann Spectrum GP30.
And, low and behold, on one of the few HO tables was a brand new
one in it's original box with all the papers for only 25.00.

So, I suppose it's the surprise factor that keeps us going back. I really
have no more room for more cars. My locos service area is also
fully occupied but it something interesting shows up I try to have
the cash for it. Take cash, most vendors don't take credit cards.

A tip for those looking for HO cars. If you don't see what you want
in the table top trays, always check the totes full of more trays under
the tables. And be aware, the vendors are not locked on the prices.
Make an offer. They got those locos and cars from estate sales
for pennies on the dollar so they can give some.

I don't have a thing in mind that I want but I'll be going to
next Saturday's big Jacksonville Rail fair with cash in my billfold.

Don


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Hot Chicks


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

86TA355SR said:


> Hot Chicks


wearing ENGINEER BOOTS!!


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

86TA355SR said:


> Hot Chicks


Didn't know they were apart of this hobby... I gotta look more carefully next show


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Aminnich said:


> Didn't know they were apart of this hobby... I gotta look more carefully next show


We keep saying we're gonna get Booth Babes next year. Then next year rolls around and it's the same collection of overweight old men with scraggly beards as last year... just a year older.

I always like to admire a nicely done layout, and if there's something I really admire, chatting with the person who built it.

I like to see what new and innovative products are coming out. I generally don't spend much time looking at locos and rolling stock, because it's easy enough to find what I need on line.

And I go find the guys I know will give me a bargain. Not the ones who have big signs telling me about how great their deals are, but people like Bollinger Edgerly Scale Trains, where every time I buy something from them, my son has ended up with $5-10 of free swag (by which I mean nice loot, not tchotchke). Or Tichy Train Group, where I hand the guy $77 worth of stuff and he says "$50 for the lot". Or Tom of Tom's Trains of CT, who recognizes me and asks me how my last purchase is holding up, and points out stuff he knows I'm looking for.


----------



## MattR (Oct 30, 2015)

cole226 said:


> wearing ENGINEER BOOTS!!


And nothing else!


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Or Tichy Train Group, where I hand the guy $77 worth of stuff and he says "$50 for the lot".


I had the opposite experience today. I was looks at his rolling stock in a box, he said $30 for the box (I'd say 30 cars) but I only wanted 2 of them. I asked the guy how much he wanted for 2 Reading coal hoppers, he said $2. I gave him it and he said this is only $2 I said $3 each, my brother was like sorry dude, u said $2 each! 

First off $30 for box divided by the 30 cars is $1 a car not $2... Simple math people 



MattR said:


> And nothing else!


Is this topic getting out of hand? I mean we can start another one


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Aminnich said:


> Is this topic getting out of hand? I mean we can start another one


In the Disney animated film "The Jungle Book" the animals finally get Mowgli to the Indian village, where he sees, and becomes thoroughly enchanted by, a young Indian girl. Baloo has some advice for him: "Stay away from *them*, kid! They ain't nothin' but trouble!"


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

flyboy2610 said:


> In the Disney animated film "The Jungle Book" the animals finally get Mowgli to the Indian village, where he sees, and becomes thoroughly enchanted by, a young Indian girl. Baloo has some advice for him: "Stay away from *them*, kid! They ain't nothin' but trouble!"


Haha, ya I have had my experiences, let's just say I decided to return the favor so I cheated her with my model trains... Anyway... Back to these train shows!!!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd *love* to go to a train show sometime, but there aren't any in this part of the world as far as I know. I do my "train show" browsing on the internet and in magazines.


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

Fire21 said:


> I'd *love* to go to a train show sometime, but there aren't any in this part of the world as far as I know. I do my "train show" browsing on the internet and in magazines.


What part of WY are you in? There's supposed to be one in Cheyenne in May, and the Rocky mountain toy train show next happens in March.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm up in the northeast corner in Gillette, 230 miles from Cheyenne. What city has the Rocky Mountain toy train show?

Maybe a trip to Cheyenne with the RV trailer in May would be possible... :stroke:

Come on low-priced gas!!!


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

Denver.

With my Sooper card savings, I paid $10.80 to fill my Fiesta with 11 gallons


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

milehighxr said:


> With my Sooper card savings, I paid $10.80 to fill my Fiesta with 11 gallons


*WOW!!!*


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

Took me back to the late 90s, when gas in Longmont was $0.99 a gallon due to a tax snafu or some such. I was paying like $1.25 in Boulder at that time, so it was worth it to drive to Longmont to buy gas.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Fire21 said:


> I'd *love* to go to a train show sometime, but there aren't any in this part of the world as far as I know. I do my "train show" browsing on the internet and in magazines.


I got the same problem. I love the small city life, but there are some drawbacks.
Gasoline seems to be our one good point: we're at $1.62.9 on Sunday, Jan. 31st.

I will be honest: I never went to a train show. I would love to, but if I hear about it in Las Vegas, it's gone already.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

RonthePirate said:


> I got the same problem. I love the small city life, but there are some drawbacks.
> Gasoline seems to be our one good point: we're at $1.62.9 on Sunday, Jan. 31st.
> 
> I will be honest: I never went to a train show. I would love to, but if I hear about it in Las Vegas, it's gone already.


I hear you, Ron. There's something about this part of the world that news of model trains doesn't reach out very far. I'd never heard of a show in Cheyenne, but will see if I can find more info on it. Maybe you can do the same with Las Vegas. Good luck!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Aminnich said:


> I had the opposite experience today. I was looks at his rolling stock in a box, he said $30 for the box (I'd say 30 cars) but I only wanted 2 of them. I asked the guy how much he wanted for 2 Reading coal hoppers, he said $2. I gave him it and he said this is only $2 I said $3 each, my brother was like sorry dude, u said $2 each!
> 
> First off $30 for box divided by the 30 cars is $1 a car not $2... Simple math people


I've had that experience many times with vendors, but not companies who are looking to earn and keep my business. My favorite was the guy who had all of his MRC equipment marked down, with "show special" prices on it. Around the corner from him was MRC's booth, with MSRP prominently posted on their stuff. His show special prices were actually higher than MSRP. When I pointed that out to him, he said it wasn't his problem. :dunno: :dunno:




Aminnich said:


> Is this topic getting out of hand? I mean we can start another one


Naw. It's still PG....


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I always do a once around to price out who is cheapest, then stems some rime there on the second trip. Then look closely under the tables on my third trip, you always miss the good CHEAP stuff under the table (usually the brass track)


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Aminnich said:


> I always do a once around to price out who is cheapest, then stems some rime there on the second trip. Then look closely under the tables on my third trip, you always miss the good CHEAP stuff under the table (usually the brass track)


The only problem with this strategy is that sometimes if you don't buy on the first trip, by the second time, it's gone, especially at a larger meet. One time at York a guy set up across the aisle from me selling HO buildings for $5.00 each, I picked out a couple pieces right off and figured I had 3 days to look them over, then a dealer form another hall bought everything and I didn't get to look anymore.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Aminnich said:


> First off $30 for box divided by the 30 cars is $1 a car not $2... Simple math people


But not a rip-off.....buying in bulk, or large quantities (all 30 cars) will always be cheaper than one at a time.....just look at fast food for an example....$5.99 for just the sandwich, or $7.99 for the sandwich, fries and drink, which cost more than the extra $2 on their own.....simple economics actually.....it's made bulk places like Costco a mega gigantic retailer....


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Their are definitely exceptions to my strategies. If I see something priced to sell that day, I buy it and have my brother walk it out to the truck. (I hate carrying stuff another with all those people) I also will take my time looking at the flats of rolling stock. At the hours train show this weekend, my brother found a huge box of rolling of rolling stock for $30 but when I looked at it, everything inside was in pieces.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> But not a rip-off.....buying in bulk, or large quantities (all 30 cars) will always be cheaper than one at a time.....just look at fast food for an example....$5.99 for just the sandwich, or $7.99 for the sandwich, fries and drink, which cost more than the extra $2 on their own.....simple economics actually.....it's made bulk places like Costco a mega gigantic retailer....


Honestly next time I'm just gonna get the whole and start an eBay page for the stuff I don't want.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You might be able to pay for your purchases that way......or at least some of them......:thumbsup:


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm honestly thinking about just buying everything in bulk, and starting a little buissness. I would sell everything cheap, not too cheap and be able to make a profit to buy more goods


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

It doesn't matter whether I'm flea marketing, checking out yard/garage sales, or attending a train meet I always have my series of cheat sheets with me for the several different things I collect. My American Flyer cheat sheet lists everything specific I'm looking for; parts for repairs awaiting the bench, cars to complete a set (or two), and items to add to the collection (manuals, pre-war buildings, etc). However I'm always keeping an eye open for anything AFL that jumps out at me. For instance at the Allentown meet in November as I was heading towards the front of the building to leave I noticed a guy having a problem with a #302 Atlantic steam loco. We talked a bit and he said he was getting annoyed in that it had an intermittent motor issue he couldn't pinpoint and he would just as soon get rid of it. I asked how much and went home with a $20 #302 loco for the Christmas platform. You never know what might be in store when you're walking around a show.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Pretty much everything, usually the old stuff. I might be going to the Spring Thaw train show, if I do I'll look for more Z Gauge as I don't have a lot of it. Standard Gauge too, but that will probably be too expensive for me at the moment. I saw a Z Gauge Schienenzeppelin (It was a real train not kidding, they actually decided to put a propeller on a train and it worked) at the First Frost one, if I see it again I might get it. I'll also have to keep an eye out for Marklin HO. And also T Gauge... too bad it never shows up


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Aminnich said:


> I'm honestly thinking about just buying everything in bulk, and starting a little buissness. I would sell everything cheap, not too cheap and be able to make a profit to buy more goods


Been there, done that, it's all a balancing act, be careful of the government wanting a piece of the action. Overhead, cost of goods, profit, it all has to work out or you loose. Figure it all out first, before you spend any money, it's too easy to buy a bunch of stuff and get stuck with it. Once I bought several passenger sets and right before Christmas one of the local Dept. stores was selling the same set at half of my cost, as a loss leader just to get people into the store. I was stuck with the sets because the wholesaler failed to tell me that little detail. 

FYI, the standard discount is 40%, so if you buy a $100.00 item it will cost you $60.00, but occasionally the wholesaler will offer goods at 50% or less, usually the items that they can't sell, and neither will you be able to sell them, unless you practically give them away.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm gonna start I new topic, I'd like more advice and suggestions regarding reselling unwanted stuff.


----------

